# Thoughts on Recurve Kissers



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Yes, I think that the kisser is very important for a beginner. It will help you to establish a consistent anchor point. In my opinion it is best to set the kisser to touch an upper tooth at full draw. Upper teeth don't move.

After you have gained significant experience, you may find that it no longer helps you.

Good luck,
Chris


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I agree. I recently started FITA style shooting right handed, something I've never done before. I had shot for several years in this Style of shooting...but LEFT handed, and way back in the late 1960's and early 1970's...so it is a different ballgame.

I've been having little problem with the lefts and rights without a peep...BUT...the ups and downs are ridiculous...I can control it, but I have to be on top of it every second and even a minor mistake in head position or anchor...and I shoot either a high 2 or 3 (NFAA blue face), or a low 2 or 3...out of nowhere....frustrating indeed.

So, I put on a simple nok-set and adjusted it to a comfortable anchor and head position....and voila....cut that crap of severe up and down misses like someone flipped a switch..at least for NOW, anyways.

I used to ALWAYS shoot a kisser button when I shot fingers and recurve left-handed...but was determined to try to master this without the kisser...WRONGO...failed and foiled again...

I used to MAKE THEM out of masking tape...started with a piece 12" long and the width started at 1/4" and tapered down to a point. Then, I would wrap the wide end around the bowstring at the marked height and keep wrapping the tape onto itself until the pointed end was done. After that, I would draw back the bow and get the final adjustment of the kisser completed. Then, I would take 2 pieces of dental floss, wet with fletch-tite glue and wrap one piece above and one piece below the kisser as a lock down. Then, I would put fletch-tite glue on the end of my finger and cover the kisser itself with a layer of glue on upper, lower, and outside surfaces, re-coat the dental floss and let it dry. (Sometimes when I was feeling brave, I would use a lighter and light the glue to make it "set" faster--butcha gotta be careful when pulling this stunt, hahaha). You gotta blow out the flame quickly...but the glue sets really fast this way.

DO NOT USE Super Glue or anything like that...the cyanocobalimin gives off fumes and will make your eyes water...and could burn your lip too...or glue the kisser to your lip if it isn't set up right!

This kisser was smooth, solid, and stayed put too...Only takes about 5 minutes to make one...and you don't have any stray pointy things to rack you in the lip either...hehehe.

What a challenge this recurve shooting is...having more fun than a barrel of monkeys.

field14


----------



## FtCPhill (Jun 24, 2005)

Ive been using a kisser for about the last 12yrs, and couldn't imagine shooting without one. It gives another point of reference aside from your shelf-tab. The only drawback Ive noticed for myself is that sometimes I will manipulate my head position to fit the button, rather than vice versa. All in all I'd say a kisser button is a great tool for securing your anchor point.


----------



## Mag-Tek (Jan 22, 2005)

The kisser to a upper tooth is a good tip. Then bring center of your nose to just touch the bow string. Then your right and left alignment to the string is needed.

A clicker is a good idea too.

Have fun, Ken


----------



## FtCPhill (Jun 24, 2005)

Mag-Tek said:


> The kisser to a upper tooth is a good tip....A clicker is a good idea too.


_Where_ you actually "kiss" the kisser isnt as important as just being sure it hits the same spot every time. The purpose of it is to simply provide what is just another point of refernce to ensure a consistent anchor. And yes, a clicker is a very good idea. Good luck :beer:


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

for most people-a solution to a non-existent problem but I have seen several top people use them so I don't dismiss then out of hand

Other than Ed, do any of our top people use them? just curious


----------



## hkim823 (Oct 6, 2004)

Rumor says Ed uses his kisser and has a chip in one of his teeth where it fits perfectly (then again another rumor is that Ed and Denise Parker have a small tatoo on their bow hand webbing inbetween their thumb and pointer finger so they can line it up properly on the grip). 

I've been thinking on and off of adding a kisser to my setup. I've had problems especially later when I am fatigued of instead of pulling the string to my anchor, moving my head towards the string, as well as just having inconsistent left right shots especially at 70 and 90. My worries is that a kisser would slow down my already short faced, short arrowed, #41 which already makes 90 meters a challenge. 

If you had to pick a brand of kisser (the type that has a lip to it, not just a simple brass nock or piece of tape) which one would it be?


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

hkim823 said:


> Rumor says Ed uses his kisser and has a chip in one of his teeth where it fits perfectly (then again another rumor is that Ed and Denise Parker have a small tatoo on their bow hand webbing inbetween their thumb and pointer finger so they can line it up properly on the grip).
> 
> I've been thinking on and off of adding a kisser to my setup. I've had problems especially later when I am fatigued of instead of pulling the string to my anchor, moving my head towards the string, as well as just having inconsistent left right shots especially at 70 and 90. My worries is that a kisser would slow down my already short faced, short arrowed, #41 which already makes 90 meters a challenge.
> 
> If you had to pick a brand of kisser (the type that has a lip to it, not just a simple brass nock or piece of tape) which one would it be?


not a rumour-its true. I have shot with and been coached by Ed and he has a cap/crown where the kisser fits perfectly and the tatoo. Since he was the one who first got Denise shooting well, I wouldn't be surprised but I haven't noted it with her


----------



## FtCPhill (Jun 24, 2005)

Does the extra weight of the kisser button really make a hill-o-beans difference on the energy being put on the arrow? I can't recall a time where my actual point of impact changed while not having a kisser during string setups.


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

Good info. I intend to try one this weekend.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

SBills said:


> Good info. I intend to try one this weekend.



just make sure the little groove in it doesn't rip out a piece of your lip

been there done that many years ago :thumbs_do


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

I was conisering trying one like Vitorio recomends. I read on the Sag board that Michele uses a kisser made of tapered tape wrapped around the string. What do you guys think of this type.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

I posted earlier concerning a home-made kisser made of tapered masking tape and reinforced with Fletch-tite glue...Started making those back in about 1968 or 1969....

They work just fine, you customize them to YOU for size, shape, and position, and there aren't any rough edges to catch you on the lip either.

They come CHEAP...probably less than a nickel to make.....

field14 :teeth: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

hkim823,

I use an "eliminator button" as a kisser, and I tie above-across-and-below it with a single piece of serving material. 

If you're not familiar with the eliminator button, it's about 1/8" high by 1/4" wide tubular piece of rubber with a hole through the center..... it was originally made to provide "cushioning" between the nock and a mechanical release. Some compound shooters also use it near their cams as a "speed" button. - John


----------



## FtCPhill (Jun 24, 2005)

I also use the eliminator button and tie it down with some strange foam-like dental floss I found. Only problem Ive ever had with it is after a couple seasons of being the heat they sometimes dry-rot and will fly off of your string on a shot. This could be do to the lack of air moisture in Colorado though.


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

FTCPhil,

It's also dry here in AZ and mine may dry rot too but I change strings (and kisser) before that happens. The string usually gets a bit "hairy" from brushing against my pant leg and after a while I make a new one. - John


----------



## SBills (Jan 14, 2004)

I tried a kisser Saturday. I tried the tape version one but with my facial structure and anchor I couldn’t feel it. I served a store bought version on that was bigger and that did the trick. I was playing with a new sight as well so it took a while to get everything dialed in. It was not a cure all (I didn’t expect it to be) but seemed to give me more immediate feedback when something changed as I was hitting anchor or beginning to execute the shot. Mt groups got smaller and smaller through the session and I ended pretty happy. I’ll try again today and for at least the rest of the week to ensure it’s not just the new toy syndrome.

Thanks to all who answered.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

If you should ever try to make your own again....next time, use a LONGER piece of tapered tape, which makes more wraps of the tape on top of itself, and thus it will be bigger.

12" for ME works just fine...but others might need something a bit larger....just remember the size restriction imposed by FITA.

field14


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

field14 said:


> If you should ever try to make your own again....next time, use a LONGER piece of tapered tape, which makes more wraps of the tape on top of itself, and thus it will be bigger.
> 
> 12" for ME works just fine...but others might need something a bit larger....just remember the size restriction imposed by FITA.
> 
> field14



I don't think that size restriction exists anymore

I remember stating to use a "fita" legal kisser (saunders used to sell "fita" and Hunting kissers)

Jane Johnson-national judge and former NAA president noted that this rule no longer exists

I trust Jane's judgment on NAA rules


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Thanks for the infor.

That means a person can really get a good, tapered and smooth kisser made by using an 18" piece of tape or whatever it takes to get comfortable and feel the thing!

field14


----------



## FtCPhill (Jun 24, 2005)

jhinaz said:


> FTCPhil,
> 
> It's also dry here in AZ and mine may dry rot too but I change strings (and kisser) before that happens. The string usually gets a bit "hairy" from brushing against my pant leg and after a while I make a new one. - John


Im sure if I changed my strings I could avoid dry rot as well, but I have a nasty habit of using a string way longer than I should.


----------

